# Profiteroles with cornstarch.



## reyesryanmjaube (Nov 20, 2010)

I have searched many profiteroles recipe in the net some of them are pretty straight forward and some of them adds cornstarch. i have made profiteroles before and I never add cornstarch, can someone tell me what the effect of cornstarch can be in the final output?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I did a quick search and found many profiterole (pate a choux) recipes, and the only inclusion of cornstarch is in the pastry cream, not the choux. There is no reason to add cornstarch to pate a choux, and I would imagine the inclusion of it would make the dough only more gelatinous, which may add some structure, but that is just speculation on my end.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with Chef Peon. I don't know why you'd want to add cornstarch to the choux paste. In the pastry cream, yes. One of the best profiterole recipes I ever made was from Rose Levy Berenbaum's Pie & Pastry Bible, Cordon Rose Cream Puff Pastry (pate au choux). If you need the recipe, let me know. It's pretty fool-proof.


----------

